# RAM-Takt optimal einstellen



## MrMegaman (28. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wie ich bei meinem MSI Tomahawk max meinen RAM-Takt auf 3200MHz bekomme?
Habe 2x 16Gb G.Skill ripjaws V mit eben 3200MHz in Gebrauch und würde diese auch gerne voll nutzen.
XMP-Profil ist bereits aktiviert, wie man oben links erkennen kann.
Sie laufen leider nur auf den standardmäßigen 2133MHz obwohl das System erkennt, das der RAM auch auf 3200MHz takten könnte.
Laut Herstellerangabe vom Mainboard wäre der RAM vollständig kompatibel.

Habe ein Bild von meinem UEFI angehängt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2020)

1.) Nur zur Info: Der Boardhersteller kann dir alles garantieren was er will da das Board quasi gar keinen Einfluss darauf hat welcher Ram wie gut/schnell läuft - denn der Speichercontroller sitzt in der CPU. 
3200 MHz sind für Ryzen3000 aber gar kein Problem.

2.) Haste schon mal neu gebootet und per CPUZ den tatsächlich anliegenden Takt ausgelesen? Zumindest den Einstellungen nach sollten die 3200 MHz nach dem nächsten Neustart anliegen (= reale 1600 MHz, das ist auch das was CPUZ dann auslesen sollte).


----------



## NatokWa (28. Februar 2020)

Nur so am Rande : "Dram Frequency" NICHT!! auf Auto , sondern auf die gewünschten 3200Mhz setzen ! Bei Auto kann alles mögliche da reinspielen und das "ändern" was gut aber auch schlecht sein kann . 

Habe BTW den gleichen RAM verbaut und der läuft bei gleichen Timings bei mir mit 3400Mhz ohne die geringsten Probs . Könntest du ebenfalls versuchen .


----------



## Stefan_96 (29. Februar 2020)

Läuft dein RAM nun @3200 MHz? Normalerweise sollte der ohne Probleme auf dem XMP Profil laufen.

Mir kommt dein Problem aber bekannt vor.

Ich hatte vor meiner jetzigen Config aus MSI X470 Gaming AC M7 und Kingston HyperX 3600er mal eine andere Config bestehend aus Gigabyte X470 Aorus Wifi5 und G.Skill Flare X 3200 CL14 (die berüchtigten Ryzen zertifizierten Riegel).

XMP @3200 wurde zwar wie bei dir ebenfalls erkannt, aber der Speicher lief egal ob Auto OC oder manuell steht's nur auf DDR 2133 nach Reboot. (Ich hatte diesen Mist noch nie zuvor oder danach). Ich hab damals alles versucht, konnte den Speicher aber nicht hoch bringen. 

Hab mir dann ein Satz Patriot Viper 3200er Riegel vom Kollegen geliehen und diese auf XMP @3200 auf dem Gigabyte laufen lassen können. (Ich weiß bis heute nicht was die Ursache war).

Also G.Skill Flare X dann bei Mindfactory mit oberen Begründung reklamiert und als Austausch meinen jetzigen Kingston Satz genommen. Reklamation wurde anerkannt.

Hast du die Möglichkeit deine Riegel im Zweitsystem irgendwo testen zu können? Ansonsten BIOS vom Board aktuell?


----------



## IICARUS (29. Februar 2020)

Wie hier bereits geschrieben wurde nicht auf Auto stehen lassen sondern die 3200 MHz auswählen oder auf Memory-Try-It gehen und dein Arbeitsspeicher aus der Liste auswählen. Dann ggf. noch den Takt dazu einstellen.
Wie Memory-Try-It deinen PC beschleunigt!


----------



## MrMegaman (18. März 2020)

zunächst mal danke für die Antworten und sorry das ich mich solange nicht gemeldet habe, ging etwas unter die letzten Wochen.
Das mit dem "DRAM Frequency" habe ich natürlich als erstes versucht, sowohl auf 3200MHz als auch auf 3000MHz, beide male bootete jedoch das System nicht und es kam die Meldung.

"Memory overclocking fail.
System is boot up with default settings.
Press F1 to run BIOS Setup."

Mir wurde vor kurzem geraten die Timings mal manuell einzustellen, das habe ich jedoch noch nicht ausprobiert.

edit.: BIOS ist up-to-date.


----------



## chill_eule (19. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie hier bereits geschrieben wurde nicht auf Auto stehen lassen sondern die 3200 MHz auswählen oder auf Memory-Try-It gehen und dein Arbeitsspeicher aus der Liste auswählen. Dann ggf. noch den Takt dazu einstellen.
> Wie Memory-Try-It deinen PC beschleunigt!



Diese Auto-OC-Features sind doch normalerweise nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, oder?
Mein Board bietet das auch an, aber habe mich da nicht ran getraut bisher. Habe meinen RAM manuell optimiert und glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht, dass das noch besser wird 

Allerdings macht mich dein Tipp neugierig @IICARUS. Hast du persönliche Erfahrung oder einen guten Test parat?


----------



## MrMegaman (23. März 2020)

habe es jetzt mal über Memory Try it! probiert und bis 2660MHz schafft er es normal zu booten, bei Allem was darüber ist schaltet er zweimal aus und bringt mir dann die oben schon mal erwähnte Fehlermeldung.
Etwas frustrierend wenn man bedenkt das man sich das Geld für günstigeren RAM hätte sparen können und das CPU und RAM eigentlich kompatibel sind.


----------



## IICARUS (23. März 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Allerdings macht mich dein Tipp neugierig @IICARUS. Hast du persönliche Erfahrung oder einen guten Test parat?


Nicht mit einem AMD System sondern im Jahr 2016 mit einem Intel 6700K ist es damit Problemlos gelaufen. Es ist ja auch nur ein Tipp dieses noch mit dazu zu versuchen. Aber die Richtige Antwort ist schon den Takt manuell auf den gewünschten Takt zu setzen. Es handelt sich hierbei auch um keine AUTO Option, denn in der Liste musst du auch den richtigen Takt zu deinen Arbeitsspeicher mit auswählen.

Normalerweise sollen die neuen 3000er Prozessoren von AMD problemlos mit 3200 MHz laufen, aber leider werden im Forum immer wieder Themen erstellt wo es Probleme damit gibt. Mit den Vorgänger Prozessoren war bekannt das AMD damit etwas Probleme hat, was sich anscheint in manchen Fällen immer noch nicht gebessert hat. Zumindest von den User die uns hier des öfters aufsuchen weil sie ihren Arbeitsspeicher nicht über 3000-3200 MHz zum laufen bekommen.


----------



## MrMegaman (23. März 2020)

also liegt es höchstwahrscheinlich an der CPU, nicht an RAM oder Mainboard?
sonst hätte ich mir testweise mal neuen RAM organisiert und getestet ob es evtl. daran liegt.
Kann man so etwas eigentlich reklamieren? oder sichert sich AMD dahingehend ab?


----------



## HunterChief (24. März 2020)

hi,
also normalerweise sollte ein Aktivieren/Laden des im Speicherriegel hinterlegten Profiles (XMP, A-XMP, DOCP, ... ) alleine ausreichen dass der Ram in der Profilgeschwindigkeit läuft. Dazu ist es nicht notwendig die Geschwindigkeit noch manuell einzustellen, zumindest bei deinem Board. (siehe Anhang)

Was mich aber bei deinem Speicher schon stutzig macht, hat der wirklich nur ein Profil einprogrammiert?
->  Ich denke da liegt eine "Inkompatibilität" vor und würde mir anderen Ram besorgen - am besten einen aus der Liste die MSI für dein Board vorgibt.
Gruß


----------



## MrMegaman (25. März 2020)

kann es evtl. wirklich sein das es nur daran liegt, das meine RAM-Module 16GB haben und nicht nur 8GB?
Wenn doch dann würde es wohl wirklich an einer Inkompatibilität liegen und ich hätte mir den falschen RAM besorgt.  :-/
Hätte nicht gedacht das es da einen Unterschied ausmacht.
Die Modellnummer finde ich wirklich nicht in der Liste..


----------



## HunterChief (25. März 2020)

hi,
ja, das kann schon sein, weil ja die 16gb Riegel anders organisiert sind - sprich vermutlich dual-Rank und nicht wie die 8gb Riegel single-Rank.
Trotzdem hätte auch ich vermutet, dass diese funktionieren wenn praktisch die gleichen kleineren eingetragen sind - also ich würde dir keinesfall unterstellen etwas falsch gemacht zu haben, hast einfach nur Pech gehabt 

Aber wenn diese jetzt wirklich nur mit 2133mhz laufen würde ich die sofort gegen andere tauschen, wenn man diese jedoch mit manuellen Einstellung  bei 3000 zum laufen kriegt, dann ... hmmm. 
Mit weniger würde ICH mich aber keinesfalls zufriedengeben ... 

Gruß


----------



## MrMegaman (25. März 2020)

leider komme ich beim manuellen Einstellen (über "Memory try it!") nicht über mehr als 2660MHz , ab 2800MHz startet er zweimal neu und bringt mir dann eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. fehlgeschlagenem Übertaktungsversuch.
Das wäre also das Maximum das ich rausnehmen kann.
komischerweise hat ein Kollege von mir(selbes Board und ebenfalls R5 3XXX CPU) die G.Skill Aegis ebenfalls mit 2x16GB und 3000MHz, diese sind auch nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste von MSI gelistet, jedoch konnte er diese problemlos auf 3000MHz einstellen.
Leider wohnt er etwas weit weg, sonst hätte ich mir seinen RAM mal geliehen und geschaut ob der auf meinem Board auch ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## MrMegaman (28. März 2020)

selbst bei dem leichten OC von 2666MHz hatte ich jetzt schon in kurzer Zeit 3 bluescreens, 1x "BAD_POOL_CALLER" 1x "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL", den dritten weiß ich leider nicht mehr aus dem Stehgreif aber allen drei Fehlermeldungen liegt ein Problem am Speicher zu Grunde.
Zumindest laut Recherche.
Ich habe mir jetzt einfach mal 2x8GB-Kit bestellt das in der Kompatibilitätsliste von MSI bzw. G.Skill vorhanden ist und hoffe dann das ich damit mehr erreiche.
Auch wenn ich gerne weiterhin 32GB behalten hätte einfach um für die Zukunft gewappnet zu sein und weil ich hin und wieder mal Videobearbeitung vornehme.


----------



## HenneHuhn (28. März 2020)

Bist du schon auf den RAM OC Guide für Ryzen 2 der computerbase Community gestolpert? 
Aus der Community: Der ultimative OC- und BIOS-Guide fuer AMD Ryzen 3000 - ComputerBase

Der erklärt einigermaßen einfach, wie du die richtigen Einstellungen rausfinden kannst. 

Ganz verkürzt: Daten deines RAMs mit Thaiphoon auslesen/als Datei exportieren lassen, Datei in den Ryzen DRAM Calculator laden, ihn die wahrscheinlich (!) passenden Einstellungen berechnen lassen, diese Daten dann im BIOS eintragen und die Stabilität (u. A.) mit AIDA64 testen.

(hab gestern meine 32GB Crucial 3000 CL15 damit auf 3600 CL14 hochgetaktet. Allerdings habe ich die Riegel auch extra ausgewählt, weil sie für ihre Übertaktungsfreudigkeit bekannt sind)

Über Memory-Try-it hatte ich vorher 3466 CL 16 probiert, da haben Spiele sich hin und wieder aufgehängt. Die Memory-Try-It Einstellungen sind also offensichtlich nicht immer optimal, auch wenn leichtes OC damit in der Regel funktioniert.


----------



## MrMegaman (31. März 2020)

sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus, das werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen.

danke für den Tipp!


----------



## MrMegaman (2. April 2020)

ok ich hab jetzt mal den Referenz-Speicher benutzt (ebenfalls G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x8GB 3200MHz) und dieser funktioniert ohne Probleme mit den 3200MHz.
Wobei mich nun etwas wundert das beim Cinebench der RAM fast gar keinen Einfluss hat...
Hab einmal mit 2133MHz und einmal mit 3200MHz laufen lassen und es kam EXAKT derselbe Wert heraus.


----------



## HunterChief (3. April 2020)

hi,
schön dass das läuft.
Cinebench skaliert so gut wie gar nicht mit dem Speichertakt, da alles CPU-intern abläuft.
War schon bei den alten Ryzen so, und bei neueren noch mehr ... wahrscheinlich weil da fast alles im grooooßen CPU-Cache gehalten werden kann. 

Spielebenchmarks sprechen dort sehr wohl an, sofern nicht die Grafikkarte total limitiert.
Gruß


----------



## MrMegaman (3. April 2020)

ok danke für die Information, dann macht ein RAM-Test über Cinebench natürlich wenig Sinn.
am Besten wäre es dann wahrscheinlich die Settings möglichst runterzufahren bzw. die Auflösung runterzudrehen um sicher zu gehen das die GPU nicht ans Limit kommt, oder?
Hätte jetzt auf Anhieb nur den Benchmark von Tomb Raider, der mir auf die Schnelle einfällt.
Kennst du evtl. noch Andere?


----------

